
Systemd port for OpenBSD - rev
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-ports&m=150152452217481
======
egberts1
Needs better documentation.

It is very hard to configure the built-in DHCP client inside systemd, that I'd
had to turn it off and start up `dhclient` instead.

------
rurban
The full tgz is 827 bytes, so it looks like a just joke submission to reserve
the namespace.

EDIT: it's a pony (figured it out on my Android phone)

~~~
kees99
Positively a joke. From Makefile:

    
    
      COMMENT = init replacement that does not suck
    
      MAINTAINER = Lennart Poettering <torvalds@osdl.org>
    
      # if you redistribute this you have to give your first born to Lennart

------
notaplumber
Upvoting to see who replies before checking the attached archive.

